# Rut Junkie Unveils "Vintage Whitetail" Apparel



## Joey Rott (Mar 15, 2007)

Rut Junkie Media is proud to unveil "Vintage Whitetail" Apparel. Unique, Vintage-Style Clothing made by hunters.. For hunters. Available for Mens, Ladies, and Youth.

T-shirts, Long Sleeves, Hoodies, Hats

Everything's $20 or less

www.vintagewhitetail.com​


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

great looking shirts...placing an order 
Thanks
Daniel Gomez


----------



## Joey Rott (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Daniel! 

I'll also have more shirts available later this week.


----------

